# Replacing Throttle Cable on Stihl 011 AVT



## tomminny (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,
My Throttle Cable broke on my Stihl 011 AVT.  I have pulled the handle apart and opened up the top to the Carb. area-under the air filter.  I can see where the old cable goes (half of it is still there and attached to the throttle plate connector).  I also pulled the boot that covers the carb adjustment screws.  Is there a trick to getting the new one in there or do I have to take the saw all apart to replace it?

Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## smokinj (Sep 5, 2008)

tomminny said:
			
		

> Hi,
> My Throttle Cable broke on my Stihl 011 AVT.  I have pulled the handle apart and opened up the top to the Carb. area-under the air filter.  I can see where the old cable goes (half of it is still there and attached to the throttle plate connector).  I also pulled the boot that covers the carb adjustment screws.  Is there a trick to getting the new one in there or do I have to take the saw all apart to replace it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


is the 011 avt a chainsaw or weed eater?


----------



## tomminny (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry about that...  It is a Chainsaw


----------



## smokinj (Sep 5, 2008)

tomminny said:
			
		

> Sorry about that...  It is a Chainsaw


here the manual http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/STIHL010_011_with_safety_manual.pdf


----------



## tomminny (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for the manual....  I cannot find anything in it about replacing the throttle cable though....  Do you happen to have a service manual for it?
Thanks again!
Tom


----------



## smokinj (Sep 5, 2008)

tomminny said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the manual....  I cannot find anything in it about replacing the throttle cable though....  Do you happen to have a service manual for it?
> Thanks again!
> Tom


thats the only manual, i also look at racesaw.com nothing on cables or 011 sthil,all the newer sthils dont have that kind of set up


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't done a throttle cable on that saw, and I've only worked on a couple 011's, but my gut is saying a lot is going to have to come apart on the saw.  How old is that saw??


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, I just took a look at a couple pictures.  I'm thinking at least the handle and air filter cover.  Not sure what else.  How's the saw run?  She's an older one for sure!


----------



## donatello (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the same saw but never had it apart. Go to arborsite and ask there. Very knowledgable people there also...
http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## ths320 (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you ever find a response to your problem? I have the same saw and ordered a new cable from my local Stihl dealer and found that it is too long. Reconfirmed that correct part number was ordered as per the parts manual. So now I have posted the issue to ArboristSite.com. 

I am really looking for the correct part number to order so I can get this fixed. Part number I ordered that is too long is 1120-180-1100.

Thanx,

Dan


----------

